# DDNS client that support dual stack



## driesm (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello,

I'm looking for a DDNS client that support both A and AAAA record updating.
Does anyone use a working client that supports this?
Or am I wrong about the solutions below and I just didn't set it up correctly?

- dns/ddclient -> ipv4 only
- dns/inadyn -> ipv4 only
- dns/noip -> ipv4 only


----------



## driesm (Jul 7, 2018)

There is a PR initiated to update ddclient to the repo used on github. This repo includes ipv6 support Yaay! PR 228600


----------

